# EEA family permit supporting documents review :)



## Eng.Kamo (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok guys I just submitted my online EEA family permit application & I've a VAC single person appointment in " World bridge " on the 8th of May to submit the below mentioned documents.

This will be a list of the supporting documents included in my application :-

1-Orinted and signed VAF5 application form.
2- letter of confirmation from my EEA wife that I will be joining her in the UK.
3- A copy of my wife's passport endorsed by the Embassy of Latvia in Egypt.
4- A letter from my wife's employer confirming her employment on a headed paper
5- A copy of my wife's employment contract
6- A copy of her promotion confirmation letter
7- My wife's last 6 payslips 
8- My wife's bank statement
9- Letter from the University of Leicester stating that She is a student and her course dates.
10- Copy of my wife's tenancy agreement from june 2012
11- My passport
12- My passport size picture
13- A letter from me briefly explaining our relation & confirming that I will be joining my wife in the UK.
14- A statement from my university confirming my current enrollment
15- A letter of self employment from my father supported by his CR & the Tax card for his company ( the purpose of this is related to a previously refused visa , explained in a previous post )
16- Original of our marriage certificate translated into English & endorsed by the ministry of interior & the ministry of Foreign affairs
17- Copy of my wife's civil status requested from the embassy of Latvia in Egypt upon previous marriage plans back in 2010
18- Copy of civil status certificate requested from embassy of Latvia in Egypt for our marriage in 2013
19- 40 pictures for both of us and with family & friends including wedding pictures & religious marriage ceremonies with dates and explanations on the back & highlighted dates of printing ( goes back to 2008 ).
20- Seven reference letters ( from her mother,sister,my father & 4 of our friends) confirming that our relation is genuine and that they have met/spoke to us before associated with their passports/IDs photocopies & their signatures on them.
21- My wife's last 4 electronic tickets & a confirmation ltter of her flight to Egypt
22- Bank statements from her bank accounts in Latvia showing dates of transactions in Egypt all the way back to 2006 highlighted
23- Six print screens of skype conversations ( both voice & written )with me since the earliest saved on her desktop computer in Latvia till the latest saved on her laptop.
24- 14 print screens from our Facebook accounts showing conversations & comments on pictures and statuses with dates
25- One page combining screenshots of Call history & 2 pages combining screenshots of conversations from both our Smart phones with dates ( Viber )
26-four tickets for the Library of Alexandria in 2006 ( 2 foreigner tickets for library & museum ) 2 tickets for Egyptian citizen ( original of tickets provided )
27- 2 tickets ( for me & my wife for the bus we have taken from Cairo airport to Alexandria where I live back in 2006 when we first met) , 2 tickets for 2007 as well ( originals provided )
28- Two tickets for entertainment parks ( originals & copies ) 2007
29-Copy of a certificate from a language center in Egypt for a course she has studied in Egypt back in 2008
30- Copy of her employment contract in Egypt in 2009
31 Copy of her outdated passport including all visas to Egypt till 2010
32- Copies of visas to Egypt for 2011 & 2013 from her new passport
33- A copy for the receipt for her wedding ring which I bought.
34- A copy of the contact made with the wedding planner who organised our wedding ceremony with the English translation
35- A copy of the rental contract for our honeymoon villa with English translation



with that being said here PLEASE tell me you honest opinion & I am so sorry if you will have to read such a long & boring list 

U guys helped us alot to build this all up , This is such a great forum


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

"14 print screens from our Facebook accounts showing conversations & comments on pictures and statuses with dates" 

Did you resize them and put the screen shots small and put a couple on an A4 paper or put all screen separately 14 pages of screen shots?


----------



## Eng.Kamo (Feb 17, 2013)

I didn't resize that,should I ??


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

I was asking you how you provided them as I am applying also just looking for advice. I mean if you can see all the information then it doesn't really matter, I was just wondering how you presented them that's all.


----------



## Eng.Kamo (Feb 17, 2013)

I see, good luck mate.
Jrge can I have your opinion about my application as well ?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

Do you really really want my honest opinion? 

2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 16. 

For the rest, I'll leave it up to your spouse. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Eng.Kamo (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats only because you have a kind heart unlike the ECO lol 
Well in light of my previous question & posts which you kindly answered & in light of karnosni's case I have to cover all aspects 
What do you think jrge ?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Eng.Kamo said:


> Thats only because you have a kind heart unlike the ECO lol
> Well in light of my previous question & posts which you kindly answered & in light of karnosni's case I have to cover all aspects
> What do you think jrge ?


A kind heart! Cheers.......But is clearly not what I was told today!!!! 

Anyway, I've given my opinion and its up to your spouse to decide what she wants on that application. But if y'all decide to include all that Forrest ( sarcastically speaking: paper) in your application, at least make sure is nice and organized. An index and some labels/taps will help ECO navigate thru that.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## akashdeep.john (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello,


I have few question regarding EEA Family Permit.I am an Indian and my wife is Portuguese.
I am living with her in her house from march'13 and we got marry last week in Denmark.Our marriage is not register in Portugal yet because of documentation.We really have wish to live and work in UK.We both are not working in Portugal.We checked online about EEA family permit,but we are confused about procedure.Is there anybody who can help us.The following documents we have :-

1.Valid Schengen visa and Valid Indian Passport.
2.Marriage certificate from Denmark valid for all countries.
3.Bank statements that we have enough money.

Best Regard,
Thank you
Akash


----------

